# Hygrozyme? Is it worth the money?



## Michael Vick (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys. I've been beefing up my SOG aero-grow and just added a second flower room w 4 more 1000k watt HPS bulbs for a total of seven. I now have two 100 Gallon reservoirs so my nutrient program is getting rather expensive. Because of this I'm trying to decide what really makes a difference and what doesn't. I only have 9-months experience growing and my local shop originally directed me on what items I should use. They seem to want to sell me all kinds of stuff now so what I really want to know is how beneficial is each thing I am using and is there anything I could eliminate without effecting yield or that just isn't worth the money. 

One thing I noticed that is rather expensive is Hygrozyme. I'm wondering how effective it is and if it makes sense to continue using it.

Here's my list of nutrients/bacteria/etc and how they are used. Please feel free to comment on any of it. EXPERIENCED GROWERS ONLY PLEASE!!!:

- GH Expert Recirculating 3-part Nutrient program (all nutes on that schedule)
- Hygrozyme (per bottle instructions: 8-10 ML/Gal in every rez change)
- Sub-Culture B (per container instructions with every rez change)
- Root Excelerator (can't think of name, but very expensive (product of Holland)) (used during veg and the first week of flowering only) 
- H2O2 (35%) (I flush the system for 1 hour with water and 3 ML/Gal between each rez change)

Thanks for the advice guys!



I've only been growing for 1 year


----------



## malady (Oct 9, 2010)

i was always under the impression that you could not use h202 with the beneficial bactierias 

there is either 2 ways to go about this

1. h202, sm90, etc.. just running a sterilize rez with chemical nutes
2. organic with the subs and mycho and all that other stuff

pick one
i cannot say which is better
there are too many different opinions on what works


----------



## wiseguy316 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't care for the stuff, i tried it & wasn't impressed. Still have half a bottle i will prolly never use.


----------



## gom (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi. A little new myself. But this is what I think. 

GH Expert Recirculating 3-part Nutrient program (all nutes on that schedule)- LOVE this stuff for hydro. I use just the 3 base parts floramicro, floragrow, and florabloom. good chit man. and cheaper than most.

Hygrozyme- a must. Yes it's expensive. But a little goes a long way, and it's a enzyme so it has no shelf life.

Sub-Culture B- I can't see why you need this if your useing Hygrozyme (its a microbe additive. You shouldn't need it with Hygrozyme there doing the same thing for the most part). But if you think you need something like this try microbebrew from FoxFarm I think you'll find it's cheaper.

Root Excelerator- If your cloning maybe there are cheaper ways to go. Like Kangaroots or clonex(not the gel). I use kangaroots for seedlings out to week 2. Thinking about trying clonex(not the gel) next time I need to buy. But if your plants are getting all the water(nutes) uptake they need then don't use. Your spending money you don't need to. I also think if there getting the uptake they need then lets get there focus on growing bud not roots. Just my thoughts.

H2O2- I never use. I use sledgehammer flush (any flush that breaks down salt buildup is good.) When I do a rez change. I remove the water from the rez then add fresh back. That gives my roots a bath of air. They love that. I guess I shouldn't say I never use. Just use it when I fuck things up and need to give the baby's first aid.

Superthrive - is a must, and a little goes a long way. I use 4 drops per gal with a eye dropper. good stuff right there.(you should look into this)

Bloombastic- I use this in the last 2 weeks of nute usage(3 weeks before harvest. Last week before harvest is straight water flush). Just to fatten, and tighten up the buds. Once again a little goes a long way. 


So that's what I use and its working for me so far. My setup is all in 3 gal buckets. I have 2 to 4 going at any given time. 2 are setup with a 8" net pot bucket lids and a water farm kit and air stones. They run all on air. For growing the bigger plants. 2 are setup with six 3" net pots each, and have a small pump to top feed with and air stones. I grow the little auto flowering hybrids in there. Like a small SOG grow.

So I hope you find this helpful. Like I said I am still pretty new to this myself. But this is whats working for me. 

Good luck and good growing


----------



## Michael Vick (Nov 21, 2010)

BUMP - anyone else care to comment?




Michael Vick said:


> Hey guys. I've been beefing up my SOG aero-grow and just added a second flower room w 4 more 1000k watt HPS bulbs for a total of seven. I now have two 100 Gallon reservoirs so my nutrient program is getting rather expensive. Because of this I'm trying to decide what really makes a difference and what doesn't. I only have 9-months experience growing and my local shop originally directed me on what items I should use. They seem to want to sell me all kinds of stuff now so what I really want to know is how beneficial is each thing I am using and is there anything I could eliminate without effecting yield or that just isn't worth the money.
> 
> One thing I noticed that is rather expensive is Hygrozyme. I'm wondering how effective it is and if it makes sense to continue using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 23, 2010)

If you really want to use a hygrozyme-like product, look into the enzymes produced for pond use, they usually come in a dry form and are much more concentrated than Hygrozyme, Cannazyme or any of the other rip-off products that you buy at a hydro store. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=112590

I use a product called Pond-zyme with barley and it treats 8,000 gallons for $13


----------



## KWsmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, these guys are crazy. I use hygrozyme through the entire cycle. It seems to not have any effects until you begin to flower; in the past I've had problems with brown bulky roots that clog my 50-site aero/nft, after I started to use hygrozyme I noticed that my roots are consistently white and have WAY more of the "feeder" type roots rather thn sloppy brown muck shit.


HYGROZYME IS THE SHIT!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 18, 2011)

If you use beneficial microbes you DO NOT need enzyme products. Microbes make their own enzymes. You are spending money on redundancy.

H202 will kill microbes, but it looks like you only use it during flush and then reinoculate the res, so that's fine..although unnecessary. H202 is to prevent disease, which the beneficial microbes will do just fine. If you are trying to use h202 as a salt flush, you'd be better off using a flush product. H202 does damage roots on a micro level which is tolerable if you want to fight disease, but should be avoided if possible. Since h202 wipes out the microlife you are forcing them to recolonize the roots each change.

You can use microbes with synthetic chemical nutes just fine. And rather than spend money on an incomplete product like sub-b/m, buy the mycogrow soluble powered from fungi.com, it's $6 an oz and has far more species. Brewing it tea style will make it last even longer. The roots excelurator can also be put in the tea, making it last longer. 2 gallons of tea would require only 2 ml of roots excel and one scoop of mycrogrow, but it would then treat 32 gallons of res.


----------



## The Waiter (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're growing in hydroponics which it sounds like you are, you don't want anything to "live" in your res besides your plant. Theres no need for beneficial bacteria to break down the nutes. They are chemical fertilizers so they are already broken down and ready for your plant to absorb through the water.


----------



## tea tree (Jan 18, 2011)

I had some probs with a rdwc. I got browned roots and dying plants. So I poured in some hygrozyme and fixed the heat prob that gave me brown roots. In a few days of using as directed I had white roots growing again. I chopped off the brown roots and let the white prosper. I had a what looked like a compost tea for a while. Fed up with the heat of rdwc and not wanting a chiller I switched the plants to rockwool cubes. Today those plants are healthy flower girls. So I used it to kill dead root rot roots and that is its use. In other cases I dont use it. Prob should people say once in a while for larger plants with prolongued veg times if you have it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 18, 2011)

The Waiter said:


> If you're growing in hydroponics which it sounds like you are, you don't want anything to "live" in your res besides your plant. Theres no need for beneficial bacteria to break down the nutes. They are chemical fertilizers so they are already broken down and ready for your plant to absorb through the water.


Organic decomposition is only one reason to use bennies. The other reasons to use them would be, prevention of disease, enhancement of the roots, cheap source of enzymes.


----------



## sonomascomaaroma (Sep 26, 2013)

I did a retarded money run and got hygrozyme, bud ignitor, etc. In coco lucas formula and yeilded 2.8 lbs in a space i normally would get 1. I dont know what it was but i still use hygrozyme and have narrowed the effects to 4 things that being one.


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok another nube chiming in lol. As op says i to have less than 9 months and the grow shop in my area did sell me lots of stuff with pretty pics of girls with plant thongs and stuff lol. Then I read lots, found a nute manufacturer real close and my nute bill is now $100.00 a year (5-6) trays a year. I tried hygrozyme, bud boosters, and numerous other things. I run a sterile res, good or bad, its a choice made for simplicity IMO. Also I'm not saying things work or dont work. And best to try for yourself cause you'll get 10 different answers. Hygrozyme did not seem to help in growth rate in my setup but maybe it was not given a proper trial. Just saying be careful about what you buy and try things sparingly to see if they work for you. I am on my 7 tray and have not lost a crop. I have good results and not so good but the nutes seemed to play a small part of the equation IMO. I gotta say I'm in awe at some of the yields guys claim to get though &#128563;.


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nutrient brands make little difference. Knowing what to use and why is more important then what brand. Different products will produce different results for many reasons, the biggest...you the grower. Hydrozyme does have benefits in certain situations and in others , its useless. The best thing you can do is understand the system you are using and know why you use certain products. Don't be sold...by anyone. Do a little research before you buy. There are some pretty off the wall products specifically meant to pull your money out of your pockets. Hydrozyme..in my books is a good product to implicate in your feeding schedule(hydro), think of it like your operating system on your computer, don't know its there but its always working in the background. _JAS_


----------



## Lynseylily (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a question regarding the use of Hydrozyme in a deep water culture system. We have flood and drain basket with a 6 inch cube jn the basket and the bucket usually fills full of huge white roots. Used Hydrozyme In with the nutes and now we have no roots and the cube is not taking in any water. Almost like it has created a barrier on the cube. This was not an issue prior to the use of Hydrozyme. Has anyone had this issue using this?


----------



## FuzzyNugz (Apr 21, 2016)

Lynseylily said:


> I have a question regarding the use of Hydrozyme in a deep water culture system. We have flood and drain basket with a 6 inch cube jn the basket and the bucket usually fills full of huge white roots. Used Hydrozyme In with the nutes and now we have no roots and the cube is not taking in any water. Almost like it has created a barrier on the cube. This was not an issue prior to the use of Hydrozyme. Has anyone had this issue using this?



You mean Hygrozyme right?


----------



## FuzzyNugz (Apr 21, 2016)

Michael Vick said:


> Hey guys. I've been beefing up my SOG aero-grow and just added a second flower room w 4 more 1000k watt HPS bulbs for a total of seven. I now have two 100 Gallon reservoirs so my nutrient program is getting rather expensive. Because of this I'm trying to decide what really makes a difference and what doesn't. I only have 9-months experience growing and my local shop originally directed me on what items I should use. They seem to want to sell me all kinds of stuff now so what I really want to know is how beneficial is each thing I am using and is there anything I could eliminate without effecting yield or that just isn't worth the money.
> 
> One thing I noticed that is rather expensive is Hygrozyme. I'm wondering how effective it is and if it makes sense to continue using it.
> 
> ...


I know this is a super late response, but here are proof of my results after starting use of Hygrozyme and Roots Excelurator. These are before and after two one week!


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 21, 2016)

I grow in coco now, and Hygrozyme is one of the very few things that I would never go without. For most growers it's pretty rare that you'd actually need it, but when you do need it, you fuckin' _need_ it. And usually pretty quickly. And, even when you don't actually "need" it, it still helps you have a cleaner, more robust root system.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 22, 2016)

Flying Skull also makes a 2-part enzyme called Z7, which is also very effective and quite cheap. A small bottle lasts me at least 2 large crops.........


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2016)

hygrozyme is amazing for hydroponics to prevent root rot and keep your roots immaculate.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol Im going for beneficial bacteria .ur bases nutrient and ph .hydroguard from botanicare is very cheap 1 gallon Last you 4000litters .i use dyna gro foliage and grow very cheap and produce my Best yield and quality all in one complet and cheap .and forget the hygrozym bacteria Will keep everything clean and no h202 in that Will kill your root plant grow faster with beneficial bacteria.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 22, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Flying Skull also makes a 2-part enzyme called Z7, which is also very effective and quite cheap. A small bottle lasts me at least 2 large crops.........


It also has citric acid in it. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 22, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> Flying Skull also makes a 2-part enzyme called Z7, which is also very effective and quite cheap. A small bottle lasts me at least 2 large crops.........


def flying skull z7. Been using it for awhile now. The hygrozyme everytime I used it shitted up my roots with a brown slimey stain


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 22, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/attachments/0115161214a-jpg.3586519/
All I used that run was:​
Gh mirco&bloom
BulletproofSi (silica)
Floralicious+ (kelp, amino, fulvic and humic acid)
Mag sulfate
Potassium sulfate
Z7 enyme cleaner

Floralicious+ was free, but caused some nitrogen toxicity. Prolly won't use that again.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 22, 2016)

To me, all the similar products work pretty well, there are many "zymes" on the market by various vendors but the Z7 is quite effective and cheaper then the rest. Flying Skull sent me a free 2 part sample a few years back after ordering a mite product, and I've been using it with good success ever since......


----------



## dbkick (Apr 22, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> To me, all the similar products work pretty well, there are many "zymes" on the market by various vendors but the Z7 is quite effective and cheaper then the rest. Flying Skull sent me a free 2 part sample a few years back after ordering a mite product, and I've been using it with good success ever since......


I've been running their powdered nutrients line too here and there. Can't say that I like powders but those can easily be made liquid by mixing with water.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 22, 2016)

I saw those on their website but hadn't heard or read anything about them yet......surprised they didn't include some free samples on my last order a couple of weeks ago. But I'm happy with my nute line I use so why change up....


----------



## dbkick (Apr 22, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> I saw those on their website but hadn't heard or read anything about them yet......surprised they didn't include some free samples on my last order a couple of weeks ago. But I'm happy with my nute line I use so why change up....


I hit them with an email stating I couldn't find nuke em anywhere here so they gave me 40 percent off a gallon but it was still pricey.
After that I looked for their nutrient line local , same thing, couldn't find it, wrote them again and they gave me another 40 percent off so I bought the medium package.4 lbs each of grow , bloom and micros . Two kelp products USB and On Schedule and then z7. That was the entire lineup so I kept using the protekt.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 22, 2016)

What was your code?????? LOL


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 23, 2016)

What's the difference between hydroguard and hygrozyme? I use the first but not the latter, it was my understanding that hygrozyme just broke die and converted any dead organic material to useable nutrients, helping to keep things from clogging. Where as hydroguard acted against the bad bacteria from establishing a foothold, keeping the root zone healthy. I just figured I have nothing to clog so why bother lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 24, 2016)

^^^ meant to say broke down .


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't use it. It's hydrogen peroxide which is a lot cheaper at a grocery store. There may be additional ingredients, usually just enough to enable them to patent it as something different. As far as enzymes...I don't think the use of that word is regulated in the supplement industry.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 27, 2016)

Hygrozyme? That doesn't have any hydrogen peroxide in it. Just an enzymatic tea with amino acids and inert carrier solution. Are you thinking of some other product?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 27, 2016)

dbkick said:


> I've been running their powdered nutrients line too here and there. Can't say that I like powders but those can easily be made liquid by mixing with water.


I bought some beanies in powdered form and it plugged my root filter  I tried it again and mixed it with 90 F water and worked better but still left residue


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 27, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> I don't use it. It's hydrogen peroxide which is a lot cheaper at a grocery store. There may be additional ingredients, usually just enough to enable them to patent it as something different. As far as enzymes...I don't think the use of that word is regulated in the supplement industry.


Nope it's not . H2O2 I mean .


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 28, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Nope it's not . H2O2 I mean .


I ran it under a mass spectrometer during my undergrad and detected the presence of H202. 

I then titrated it to determine how much H202 and found that it is a solution of hydrogen peroxide at 2.9% with an error variance of + or - 0.02%

Lastly I did a biuret test to detect peptide bonds. Peptide bonds form when two amino acids chain together. All enzymes have peptide bonds. I did not detect any peptide bonds hence no enzymes. So my conclusion for hygrozyme is that it is a solution of approximately 3% H202, with no active enzymes, and a few other trace molecules to alter its color, viscosity, and smell. 

A couple mundane ways you could detect it as H202 is by mixing it with some of its known reactants like bleach, potash, or even some fresh blood. You'll be looking for bubbles which is water vapor and oxygen evaporating. Though that will just detect the presence of H202 and not the concentration. But a local university with a chemistry department would probably test it for you. They love it when people bring them stuff as long as you have a good story as to why you are curious. Tell them its for your kids science project, come up with something and they will do it. And ask questions, make them feel important. 

I guess feel free to believe what you want about it. At the very least figure it out for yourself first hand, I obviously don't need to tell you "don't take my word for it."


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2016)

^^^^^ you did not lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2016)

Actually I don't even use the stuff so no clue what's in it but no mention of H2O2 in the msds but perhaps they lie . Also if you pour 3% peroxide on you does it not foam? But if that's true, and yes whom am I to say, then the company would not only be selling a lie they would be selling the one thing that would nuetralize the hydroguard they also sell. And you couldn't say you tested it until questioned ..... Hmmm that was rude lol.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 29, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I don't even use the stuff so no clue what's in it but no mention of H2O2 in the msds but perhaps they lie . Also if you pour 3% peroxide on you does it not foam? But if that's true, and yes whom am I to say, then the company would not only be selling a lie they would be selling the one thing that would nuetralize the hydroguard they also sell. And you couldn't say you tested it until questioned ..... Hmmm that was rude lol.


The MSDS, now just called SDS, is only required to list precautions and hazards and generic information relevant to safety. You won't find the recipe for coca cola on their SDS. Disclosure of the formula is not required. For supplements they have even less restrictions. Regarding my rudeness, I don't usually back claims with a "works cited" unless it's required . I didn't think that my statement was any more rude then you claiming the contrary without possessing any knowledge of the product's makeup or having used it at all. To say nothing of the "frowny face, smiley face" emoticon that I assumed was some expression of sarcasm or contempt. But I apologize for you perceiving it as rude.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 29, 2016)

There are terms like "boost, energize, revitalize" that have no legal definition that companies use for marketing puffery. When I worked at L'Oreal they advertised their shampoo as containing "essence of lavander." The only requirement to legally use that phrase was to have lavendar present near the facility. So as long as we had lavendar growing outside the facility we could claim the shampoo contained essence of lavander. It's a whole cluster fuck of legal jargon. But unless something is claiming to treat a disease or cure something there is no requirement to actually have whatever it is they are claiming to have in it. I could crush my toenails into a powder and sell it as a plant supplement and make any claim I wanted as long as it wasn't harming the plant. And even if it did harm the plant it would require a lawsuit by some angry customers before I saw any form of repercussion. But by then I'd have the product in the name of an unfunded subsidiary to reduce my liability while working on the next bottle of snake oil to sell. That's how the supplement industry stays in business


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> The MSDS, now just called SDS, is only required to list precautions and hazards and generic information relevant to safety. You won't find the recipe for coca cola on their SDS. Disclosure of the formula is not required. For supplements they have even less restrictions. Regarding my rudeness, I don't usually back claims with a "works cited" unless it's required . I didn't think that my statement was any more rude then you claiming the contrary without possessing any knowledge of the product's makeup or having used it at all. To say nothing of the "frowny face, smiley face" emoticon that I assumed was some expression of sarcasm or contempt. But I apologize for you perceiving it as rude.


So, and actually it's still called msds sheet here, the safety sheet doesn't have to list it as a skin irritant? And all no sarcasm meant just trying to keep it lite but obviously your not a lite kinda guy so will leave it at that. I still have my doubts that it has any H2O2 in it but again I could be wrong. Do you have any documents to show that it has H2o2 and yes if you actually did all the testing would you not think that would be relavent in your first post and helpful?


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 30, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> So, and actually it's still called msds sheet here, the safety sheet doesn't have to list it as a skin irritant? And all no sarcasm meant just trying to keep it lite but obviously your not a lite kinda guy so will leave it at that. I still have my doubts that it has any H2O2 in it but again I could be wrong. Do you have any documents to show that it has H2o2 and yes if you actually did all the testing would you not think that would be relavent in your first post and helpful?


No. I never published an document through a university.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> No. I never published an document through a university.


Just thought you might have some reference material. Did a lot of searching and yours is the only H2O2 claim, haven't seen another reference, other than its a certified organic product.


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 30, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Just thought you might have some reference material. Did a lot of searching and yours is the only H2O2 claim, haven't seen another reference, other than its a certified organic product.


Like I said, I did it myself so my reference material is my personal test. But if you are considering using it get an enzyme test strip, or do your own testing and research. SDS's are not required to be maintained to OSHA standards for a consumer product used in its intended application. Which is why the SDS for hygrozyme isn't as robust as a typical SDS. If they sold hygrozyme as a reactant to produce other chemicals then they'd be required to list more info.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2016)

ChemPro said:


> Like I said, I did it myself so my reference material is my personal test. But if you are considering using it get an enzyme test strip, or do your own testing and research. SDS's are not required to be maintained to OSHA standards for a consumer product used in its intended application. Which is why the SDS for hygrozyme isn't as robust as a typical SDS. If they sold hygrozyme as a reactant to produce other chemicals then they'd be required to list more info.


No don't intend to use it ..... To fucking expensive


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 30, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> No don't intend to use it ..... To fucking expensive


Amen to that. Do you mind taking a look at a post I put on about using flood to drain tables? I want to switch my process but I haven't got any replies yet


----------



## ChemPro (Apr 30, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/question-about-flood-to-drain-trays.907376/


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry but I can't answer any of your questions re the trays. I have suspended net pots in trays that are sitting in totes, I run 6 pots in each tray and get anywhere from 400 to 600 under a 1000 of fully trimed bud, so nothing spectacular but keep getting better if not more .


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2016)

If I was doing drain to waste I would probably consider coco myself.


----------

